# AZZA???s VIDEOS



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

Ok i have 3 videos, i have had to set up a Youtube account and upload them, while being mindful of my privacy. Some here will go to any lengths to get something on you, anyway. I am going to load them in a few minutes, now i havent loaded vids here before so if any of you want to help, feel free???.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

said you were hoping to load them in a few min hr ago


its simple...you shoose a file from your comp dumbass....and wait


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2012)

just upload to youtube, it will do the rest, then link on here same as u link anything


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

first video is loaded
20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2012)

wtf is up with the end


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Were u seriously doing pressdowns with 50 pounds?
For shame


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

Dont hate on me, i can do the stack, its the form thats good. Doing the whole stack with sloppy form wont add inches to arms unless your arms are fat.  Its all about the mind to muscle connection, i mean look at my definition. Never been in a gym, this was my first workout. Must be genetics.


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

How long have u been juicing dude. Seriously???? KOS might be a little overweight but hes a big strong dude. You on the other hand....wow. I'm ashamed for you.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

I have done over the last 5 years 2 ph cycles and 1 steroid cycle, anyway whats your point? I never said i was posting a triceps vid, i just did it on a whim to show my ass at the end….


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

eww


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

20120531 230530 - YouTube

here is 40 pushups


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> eww



i told you homo queer cunts you were getting mooned, dont say you were not warned….


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2012)

Loved it!


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have done over the last 5 years 2 ph cycles and 1 steroid cycle, anyway whats your point? I never said i was posting a triceps vid, i just did it on a whim to show my ass at the end….




thus revealing your homosexuality.......


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

The point is you talk a big game but you cant really back it up. Anybody can get big with a little time in the gym. But with gym time and ph/ steroids you should be a little bigger than you are. I just expected something a little more intimidating from so much bark.


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> 20120531 230530 - YouTube
> 
> here is* 40* pushups




You heard the man! He lost. Now time for BANHAMMER


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

12mbl said:


> The point is you talk a big game but you cant really back it up. Anybody can get big with a little time in the gym. But with gym time and ph/ steroids you should be a little bigger than you are. I just expected something a little more intimidating from so much bark.



Bullshit, what did i skite about? All i did in fun was challenge KOS to a pushup contest, not bench, not deads, never claimed to be big and you are misinformed if you think doing 2 ph and 1 steroid cycle with bunk assed gear is going to give you permanent size. My stress over the last 18 months hinders growth and progress, its called Cortisol Bitch...


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

Wheres Sil


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

Yeah dicklips you want to get aggressive with me on the internet...OOOhhhh shakin in my jump boots. I know all about stress and cortisol you monkey fucker. Ive lost and regained more muscle mass in the last seven yrs than you have on your entire body. And why do you look fifty but talk shit like an adolescent. And you claimed triple whatever he could do. So why'd you tucker out at 40?


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

12mbl said:


> Yeah dicklips you want to get aggressive with me on the internet...OOOhhhh shakin in my jump boots. I know all about stress and cortisol you monkey fucker. Ive lost and regained more muscle mass in the last seven yrs than you have on your entire body. And why do you look fifty but talk shit like an adolescent. And you claimed triple whatever he could do. So why'd you tucker out at 40?



look we dont know each other, you have 28 stupid posts mainly directed at me, stalk someone else, i stopped at 40, probably could have got out another 5-10 with shit form, and hey i dont give no fuck, KOS’s pushups were rest paused remember, i did mine slow and controlled, now get off my fuckin back and post your own video cumdumpster….


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Wheres Sil



he can only photoshop, dont think he does vids...


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> first video is loaded
> 20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube




HAHAHAHAHAH... Dude, it looked like you did 40lb Tri-Extensions LMFAO

and i don't think anyone wanted to see your asshole


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

20120531_231752.mp4 - YouTube

ok, little heavy and just fucking around seeing i have never been in a gym or worked out before….


----------



## justhav2p (May 31, 2012)

I just want to know how old the girl was that held the camera for you.....


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

azza is a pedo confirmed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

WHAt do the plates weigh weakling?


----------



## justhav2p (May 31, 2012)

oh,... and why do you speak so funny?


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> I just want to know how old the girl was that held the camera for you.....



my son, he is 17 and has more brains than most here..


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHAt do the plates weigh weakling?



45’s


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> azza is a pedo confirmed



you stop that, i know you didnt look away….


----------



## custom (May 31, 2012)

Is there any incest going on in there?


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

custom said:


> Is there any incest going on in there?



no, i did not see your mom or family outside the gym dry humping….


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> 20120531_231752.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> ok, little heavy and just fucking around seeing i have never been in a gym or worked out before….




Not only was that light weight, it was horrible form.. and the 7 yr old boy standing on the Stool to record you better get his nuts sucked tonight.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

There fuckin 45’s you moron, and i never claimed good form did i?


----------



## tommygunz (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> first video is loaded
> 20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube



Fucking awesome bro, glad to have a laugh at the end. It's been a couple of fucked up days around here. Thanks, loved it.


----------



## custom (May 31, 2012)

If there is something you want to get off your chest you can open up in here my friend. We're all family you just cant stick your dick in our mouths like you do at home to your kids


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Fucking awesome bro, glad to have a laugh at the end. It's been a couple of fucked up days around here. Thanks, loved it.



thanx man, all this was done in a positive light, kos did some vids, i did some, Silverback did one…all light hearted, some people here are puckered up tighter than a snare drum, and seriously cant take the piss at themselfs and blieve every word written by someone is truthfull…..i have baited many fuckers here who thought they were smart…..


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

Baited or not I just wanted to see the challenge that was posted. Sorry to be so harsh on you but I expected the 90 pu you promised. I think everyone is just a little dissapointed by this entire thread.  Thanks for the negs by the way I needed those.


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I just went to super Asian buffet and did chest and shoulders earlier but I still going to post a video to beat all three of you


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

well he did it, haha good laughs out of this, didn't think he would do it, good job but you did lose though, I doubt either one of you would delete you account but its was good fun...


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> first video is loaded
> 20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube



I didn't expect see your brown eyed girl. You have balls, I'll give you that.


----------



## darebear7 (May 31, 2012)

funny voice but im pretty sure i seen that  ass hole before???....oh yes 1 guy 1 jar...thought that ass looked familiar


----------



## GreenGiant (May 31, 2012)

azza..

20wk 
DBol wk1-4 75mgs ; wk5-7 30mgs
Test cyp @ 400wk
Tren A    @ 50-75 EOD wk2-17
EQ         @ 700wk 1-18
Mast E    @ 600wk 15-21

take caber .5 E3D
eat nothing but ground beef and eggs 5 times a day (lol)

NO explode, epozine, cellmass

and most importantly...













Get some some fucking "just for men" and get rid of that grey my dood.


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

Azza, get your shit talking, cum guzzling grandpa ass out of here. First you claim it's ok that the amount of pushups you did was ok because it was with good form. You preach about good form......yet you go and be a dumbass and try and lift with SHIT form. 

Please do tell me Mr. I-Have-Never-Trained-A-Day-In-My-Life about that gym membership you obviously have. Better save your money and just buy yourself Alert-1.


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2012)

look azza might be a magnet for trouble, but he did 40 in 1 run from what i can see

so KOS, 50 with *no stops* or Azza is the man!


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2012)

very sexy stuff


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2012)

AZZA why was ur ring hole brown? i mean i paused it to admire but it looked like u didnt wipe well, give it a wash and repost plz  jk eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## custom (May 31, 2012)

And why is he showing his bum hole to his 17 year old son???????????


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I did 65 pushups and thought I was going to barf from blubbing myself.


----------



## justhav2p (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I did 65 pushups and thought I was going to barf from blubbing myself.



I'm pretty sure I have the same dining room table lolz!!!


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I did 65 pushups and thought I was going to barf from blubbing myself.



good for you, now go curl something….


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

no weights at home


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> i did 65 pushups and thought i was going to barf from blubbing myself.



dang...good set...look like a normal dude though besides the back


----------



## Deity (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I did 65 pushups and thought I was going to barf from blubbing myself.


I liked the angle of the ass. Another vid plz.


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Close chucky but still hold it down


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

push up's are so fun


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 31, 2012)

Not much to say with this one


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I hate push UPS I think if I was fresh and did them before my workout I could push out 80


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Not much to say with this one



Push up vid or gtfo


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

not used to high rep any thing, I think any body in on this whole ordeal should post a fucking vid...or gtfo


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Word


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

theres my vid AZZA. I think 74. I'll post another one  when I didnt do BIs an TRIs that afternoon.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> push up's are so fun



50 was a decent effort, form was good???..


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

12mbl said:


> theres my vid AZZA. I think 74. I'll post another one  when I didnt do BIs an TRIs that afternoon.



Can't see legs could be cheating dq


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

thanks but I haven't done push ups in years just thought Id join the fun cuz its my off day for the gym


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

Gotcha. first vid. ill fix it tommorow. i agree th e camera angle was shit. but i was in ranger bn for 7 yrs. i assure you my form was to standard.im 5'11" 215lbs btw


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> thanks but I haven't done push ups in years just thought Id join the fun cuz its my off day for the gym



me neither, i dont train for them, i did 30 last week for my kids, and boasted i had done 60……pushups are a bit like pullups, some guys can do the stack with lat pulldowns but cant even lift there own bodyweight to chin….so to me its a no brainer, the pushups should be a progressive exercise and no fat person can make silly claims that they are disadvantaged……..


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

12mbl said:


> Gotcha. first vid. ill fix it tommorow. i agree th e camera angle was shit. but i was in ranger bn for 7 yrs. i assure you my form was to standard.im 5'11" 215lbs btw



i am 40, 6 foot and weigh 89 kilos….


----------



## colochine (May 31, 2012)

I did 3 pushups once...then said fuck this and had sex with my girl instead...


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

5'11'' 229lbs


----------



## colochine (May 31, 2012)

89kg = 196lbs


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

colochine said:


> 89kg = 196lbs



thankyou my friend, did you see my asshole?


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 31, 2012)

Besides the asshole part, the vid wasn't all that bad


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

how long did you look at my rosebud for?


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

That asshole was tampered with js


----------



## colochine (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> thankyou my friend, did you see my asshole?



Didn't watch the video yet lol and now I don't think I'm going to.


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> how long did you look at my rosebud for?




Longer than rednack looks for his penis before he puts his stomach back down...


----------



## colochine (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> That asshole was tampered with js



Can he shit coke cans? Is he bottleguy?


----------



## 12mbl (May 31, 2012)

Hope ill still be in the gym when I'm 40. have a lot of leftover injuries from. 7 hard years.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> first video is loaded
> 20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube



wHen We gEt timE tHE wiFe iS gOINg TO Do puShdOWNS WIth MORE WEIgHt Than You


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

12mbl said:


> Hope ill still be in the gym when I'm 40. have a lot of leftover injuries from. 7 hard years.



Thats why you dont push to hard, people just dont get it, no one is interested in ego’s when you are having multi joint problems, knee’s, elbow’s etc, i have worked out with guys that have multiple Australian Titles, State Titles and none of them train heavy like you think, these guys are older than me now. They did once train heavy and always to failure while juiced up, but tendons and attachments do not increase in size like a anabollcly charged muscle does


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wHen We gEt timE tHE wiFe iS gOINg TO Do puShdOWNS WIth MORE WEIgHt Than You



KOS as i said, i did this vid not to challenge anyone, as mentioned, look at my triceps man, you think they look like that cause i did 40 pounds? I can do the stack, but why would i? Shit form, injury risk, and your stupid assed comments, as you said when you post up vids you have a no win situation.


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS as i said, i did this vid not to challenge anyone, as mentioned, look at my triceps man, you think they look like that cause i did 40 pounds? I can do the stack, but why would i? Shit form, injury risk, and your stupid assed comments, as you said when you post up vids you have a no win situation.



don't talk about form when you have none.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> don't talk about form when you have none.



how bout you show us some form or fuckoff cuntfullbrains…..


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> how bout you show us some form or fuckoff cuntfullbrains…..



With 40lbs I could do much better form than you......

BTW, did you shit your adult diaper or something? Haven't gotten a PM back from you.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> With 40lbs I could do much better form than you......
> 
> BTW, did you shit your adult diaper or something? Haven't gotten a PM back from you.



i dont pm braindeadcunts like you, how bout you show us all this wonderfull form you have, Mr I am Insecure fucktard…..


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 31, 2012)

Shout out to noheawaiian?


----------



## B Lucky (May 31, 2012)

Azza, that's funny because you seem to have PM'd me first......


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> first video is loaded
> 20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck this, i wont be doing any more vids here ever……..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Fuck this, i wont be doing any more vids here ever……..




big loss bro..btw nobody forced you to make videos..YOU challenged Kos buddy..and why on earth would you think that spreading your anus would be such a brilliant idea especially when you are constantly laughed at on forums?..you couldnt just make simple push ups video..on no,you had to go full retard azza way..and then you cry like usual...grow up for fuck sake YUO ARE 40 YEARS OLD!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> big loss bro..btw nobody forced you to make videos..YOU challenged Kos buddy..and why on earth would you think that spreading your anus would be such a brilliant idea especially when you are constantly laughed at on forums?..you couldnt just make simple push ups video..on no,you had to go full retard azza way..and then you cry like usual...grow up for fuck sake YUO ARE 40 YEARS OLD!



who are you to tell people to grow up? everyone that does something lighthearted then you go and put it in your AVI, you are the fuckin retard just like your stupid fuckin sigs and your faceless face, hiding behind your computer, i know you collect pics of men, lost of people in this world post up pics and vids of disgusting acts a simple moon by me does not warrant your avi, never saw you put Benj’s cock in your avi did we, even though its your screen saver….its not the challenge fucktard, i easily won, i gave up at 40 cause i didnt want shit form, want me banned then fuckin ban me you lame assed swamp donkey nigga fucka


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

lol mooning is showing your naked ass sometimes bending over for full effect...you 40 year old! clown spread your anus in front of your 17 year old kid and the rest of the world!..''lighthearted''...you are the dumbest circus monkey that ever graced these forums


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

that ass is for you faggot, nice avi, study it even harder faggot, keep the fuckin avi, it shows what a true faggot you fuckin are, me and my son are laughing our guts out at you…...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

the whole world is laughing at you though..


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

i think your right a whole busload of asians just went past laughing……..ANUS LOVER


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2012)

KOS > Azza


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 1, 2012)

Azza, do you have a mental handicap or something? You keep fucking PMing me with dumbass insults and open threats. I am not scared of you, you look as if you are a grandpa, and every single one of your threats is meaningless. 

You should walk out of your pedo cave and try talking like that to someone on the street. Odds are you will have your own teeth kicked down your throat........imbecile.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 1, 2012)

I own you fags in pushup contest come at me I will do 80 tomorrow before workout today off day...I did 65 after I worked all day then worked out on top of that my fat ass went to a buffet right before pushups.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 1, 2012)

you didn't own shit you cheated, your using steroids, fuck'n cheater


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> 20120531_231752.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> ok, little heavy and just fucking around seeing i have never been in a gym or worked out before???.






I could not stop laughing the whole video.... You fuckin down under blunder.

Love you Azza


----------



## custom (Jun 1, 2012)

Richard Simmons' sweatin to the oldies


----------

